# Lake effect 2 plus feet



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Guys we have goten hamered today north of syracuse right near fulton ny .. IM talking almost 2 feet and still coming down hard.. no unesesary travel.. its getting bad.. long few days ahead.. Anyone else seing anything???


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Only about 8-10 inches here in Rochester area. has tapered to flurries tonight.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I wish it would just keep coming!! Maybe we could have the white stuff shipped in!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

We have been getting hammered over here in northeast ohio the past few weeks. Looking at 5-10 or more for this warning, which is in effect until 10 am wednesday. You guys up in the Buffalo area get it alot worse than we do. Good luck and be safe:salute:


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Ya in Rochester it seams to have once again gone around us..We did get some snow maybe 6 to 8 inches but thats nothing.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

lawncare18;361381 said:


> Guys we have goten hamered today north of syracuse right near fulton ny .. IM talking almost 2 feet and still coming down hard.. no unesesary travel.. its getting bad.. long few days ahead.. Anyone else seing anything???


Yeah. I had to run my wipers this morning to get the dusting off the windshield. If this keeps up I may have to wear my boots when I go outside and not my Florsheims.

:crying:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

diehrd;361475 said:


> We did get some snow maybe 6 to 8 inches but thats nothing.


Come to my house, ill show you nothing....literally


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with anywhere from 3-6" last night.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

about 5" here, more on the way. South of us got 2 feet plus


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

only around 12" in hamburg---chatauqua got the two feet up to eden i think


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

We have gotten about 12 inches here in holland, michigan. That is from yesterday at about 12 noon and as of right now. 3 oclock the next day. OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It hasn't yet let up yet either i just got home from plowing my accounts the frist time. I am goo\ing to have to go ack out again tonight yet to do a final clean up on all my accounts. Have a good one everyone and make lotsa payup payup payup payup 

Ryan


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*I live on the wrong side of the damn lake.............................*


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

We got squat north of the Buffalo airport. Glad to see Lancaster got it


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*I'm available*

Anybody need any help this week? :redbounce Looks like I'll be available, anyway let me know.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Got 3 inches between Sunday and this morning here in Jamestown.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Had to run the wipers again this morning.

This is getting really inconvenient to have a quarter inch every day to clean off the windshield. Just enough to get me excited, ut it never builds up enough to warrant anyhting heavier than a broom.


----------

